# jam butty are you out there ??



## bengahzi (Sep 18, 2008)

hi , are you the same "jam butty " who joined the city of chester in antwerp as a 1st tripper junior engineer ? if so please get in touch with your old lancs shipmate 3rd engr (bernard cole) aka bengahzi maybe we can meet up and have pint or three and talk about the good old days 
cheers


----------



## jam butty (Mar 1, 2006)

bengahzi said:


> hi , are you the same "jam butty " who joined the city of chester in antwerp as a 1st tripper junior engineer ? if so please get in touch with your old lancs shipmate 3rd engr (bernard cole) aka bengahzi maybe we can meet up and have pint or three and talk about the good old days
> cheers


my email address is XXXXXXXXXXXXX

jam butty--for reasons of privacy we do not publish email addresses on Ships Nostalgia.
Members may forward addresses to each other by our Private Message system.
Bruce
Moderating Team


----------

